# Alternativen zu mesa?

## r.a.b

Hallo,

Mein Rechner ist ein G4 Powerbook mit Powerpc und einer Radeon ATI RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] der von xorg für diese Karte bereitgestellte Treiber heißt r300. Da beim G4 die Framebuffer im Kernel (in der Devicedrivers -> Graphics-Sektion) nicht abgeschaltet werden können (ich habe es probiert, der Kernel friert schon kurz nach dem Start ein) funktioniert x11 nur mit dem fbdev. Auf der Internetseite hat mesa verkündet, diesen Treiber nicht zu unterstützen so was ärgerliches.

Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn ich seamonkey, emerge -uND world oder was auch immer emergen will, werde ich mit emerge mesa-9.0.1 belästigt.

Das Problem emerge mesa scheitert schon in der configure-Phase mit der Meldung, es finde dri nicht:

```

configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.6.0) were not met:

Package 'dri', required by 'xorg-server', not found

```

wo bekomme ich dri her, ich hatte emerge libdri gemacht, bekomme aber weiterhin diese Meldung.

der Eintrag

```

 >=media-libs/mesa-8

```

in /etc/portage/package.mask wird von emerge mit irgendwelchen Fehlermeldungen mesa blockiere andere Programme quittiert.

Gibt es Alternativen zu mesa?

Wie kann ich mesa vermeiden, so unbedingt scharf auf diese 3d-Zeugs bin ich nicht

Oder wie bekomme ich ein erfolgreiches emerge mesa ohne dri-Fehlermeldung selbst wenn ich es nicht brauche?

Danke für Antworten

r.a.be

----------

## Josef.95

 *r.a.b wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz, wenn ich seamonkey, emerge -uND world oder was auch immer emergen will, werde ich mit emerge mesa-9.0.1 belästigt.
> 
> Das Problem emerge mesa scheitert schon in der configure-Phase mit der Meldung, es finde dri nicht:
> ...

 

Hallo,

du wirst mit "emerge mesa-9.0.1 belästigt"? Das ist vermutlich nur ein Missverständnis.

Poste am besten die Fehlermeldung, die "emerge --info" und die "emerge -pvq mesa" Ausgabe.

----------

## r.a.b

emerge -pvq mesa :

```

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-9.0.1  USE="classic egl gallium nptl shared-glapi xorg -bindist -debug -g3dvl -gbm -gles1 -gles2 (-llvm) -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) (-vdpau) (-wayland) -xa (-xvmc)" VIDEO_CARDS="r300 radeon (-i915) (-i965) (-intel) -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r600 -radeonsi (-vmware)" 

```

emerge --info :

```

Portage 2.1.11.52 (default/linux/powerpc/ppc32/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.10-gentoo ppc)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.10-gentoo-ppc-7447-7457,_altivec_supported-with-gentoo-2.1

KiB Mem:     1031140 total,     83548 free

KiB Swap:     274996 total,    272488 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 27 Mar 2013 12:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=G4 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=G4 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="hu_HU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="hu_HU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/hid1/tmp"

PORTDIR="/hid1/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dmx dri fortran gd gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg modules mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre php ppc readline session ssl tcpd udev unicode xml xsl xvfb zlib" ALSA_CARDS="aoa aoa-fabric-layout aoa-onyx aoa-soundbus aoa-soundbus-i2s aoa-tas aoa-toonie powermac usb-audio via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de hu en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fbdev r300" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Bemerkung /hid1 ist ein mit ext3 ausgestatteter USB-Stick, auf dem sich portage befindet sowie /usr/share/doc. Grund: winzige Festplatte von mesa abgesehen funktioniert dies wunderbar.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Radeon9600"

        BusID           "PCI:0:16:0"

        Driver          "fbdev"

        Option          "UseFBDev"              "true"

#   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

        # EDID version 1 revision 3

Section "Monitor"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        Identifier "iMac"

        VendorName "APP"

        ModelName "iMac"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        HorizSync 71-73

        VertRefresh 70-140

        # Max dot clock (video bandwidth) 130 MHz

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

        # DPMS capabilities: Active off:no  Suspend:no  Standby:no

        Option  "DPMS"

        Mode    "1024x768"      # vfreq 88.995Hz, hfreq 72.086kHz

                DotClock        99.190000

                HTimings        1024 1072 1168 1376

                VTimings        768 769 772 810

                Flags   "+HSync" "+VSync"

        EndMode

        Mode    "1280x960"      # vfreq 71.932Hz, hfreq 72.075kHz

                DotClock        122.240000

                HTimings        1280 1328 1424 1696

                VTimings        960 961 964 1002

                Flags   "+HSync" "+VSync"

        EndMode

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fc

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Default Screen"

        Device "Radeon9600"

        Monitor "iMac"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 8

                Modes "1280x960" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 15

                Modes "1280x960" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 16

                Modes "1280x960" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth 24

                Modes "1280x960" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "Default Layout"

        Screen "Default Screen"

EndSection

```

Fehlermeldung von emerge mesa :

```

configure: error: Package requirements (xorg-server >= 1.6.0) were not met:

Package 'dri', required by 'xorg-server', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XORG_CFLAGS

and XORG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/work/Mesa-9.0.1/config.log

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-9.0.1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3496:  Called econf '--enable-dri' '--enable-glx' '--enable-texture-float' '--disable-debug' '--enable-egl' '--disable-gbm' '--disable-gles1' '--disable-gles2' '--enable-glx-tls' '--disable-osmesa' '--enable-asm' '--enable-shared-glapi' '--disable-xa' '--enable-xorg' '--with-dri-drivers=,swrast,radeon,r200' '--with-gallium-drivers=,swrast,r300' '--with-egl-platforms=x11' '--enable-gallium-egl' '--disable-gallium-g3dvl' '--disable-gallium-llvm' '--disable-openvg' '--disable-r600-llvm-compiler' '--disable-vdpau' '--disable-xvmc'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/mesa-9.0.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/mesa-9.0.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/work/Mesa-9.0.1'

 * S: '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/work/Mesa-9.0.1'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/mesa-9.0.1, Log file:

>>>  '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/mesa-9.0.1:

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-9.0.1 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3496:  Called econf '--enable-dri' '--enable-glx' '--enable-texture-float' '--disable-debug' '--enable-egl' '--disable-gbm' '--disable-gles1' '--disable-gles2' '--enable-glx-tls' '--disable-osmesa' '--enable-asm' '--enable-shared-glapi' '--disable-xa' '--enable-xorg' '--with-dri-drivers=,swrast,radeon,r200' '--with-gallium-drivers=,swrast,r300' '--with-egl-platforms=x11' '--enable-gallium-egl' '--disable-gallium-g3dvl' '--disable-gallium-llvm' '--disable-openvg' '--disable-r600-llvm-compiler' '--disable-vdpau' '--disable-xvmc'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  518:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/mesa-9.0.1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/mesa-9.0.1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/work/Mesa-9.0.1'

 * S: '/hid1/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/work/Mesa-9.0.1'

```

Kerneloptionen von yaboot (dem ppc-Pendant von grub) :

```

append="radeon.apgmode=-1 radeon.modeset=1"

```

Gruß und schöne Ostern

r.a.be

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, vermutlich wird es am gesetzten "xorg" USE-Flag beim Paket media-libs/mesa liegen. Versuche mesa mal ohne gesetztes "xorg" USE-Flag zu bauen.

(per default ist dieses Flag nicht gesetzt, und i.d.R wird es beim mesa Paket auch nicht benötigt)

Ich wünsche euch auch ein schönes Osterfest

----------

## franzf

Ich denke er hat Probleme mit dri...

Wie alt ist diese Gentoo Installation?

Schonmal revdep-rebuild laufen lassen? (-> brauchst dazu app-portage/gentoolkit)

----------

## r.a.b

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Das Gentoo ist ganz neu revdep-rebuild ist eins der häufigsten Hilfprogramme, das ich benutze.

in package.use habe ich die USE xorg und dri abgeschaltet.

Danach brach es zwar immer noch mit einer Fehlermeldung ab, aber emerge kam weiter voran. 

In Beyond Linux from scratch las ich, daß für Radeon unbedingt LLVM notwendig ist ([url]http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/x/mesalib.html)

mit emerge llvm habe ich es gemacht und danach konnte gentoo das mesa erfolgreich installieren.

Gruß

r.a.be[/url]

----------

## kernelOfTruth

llvm ist glaub ich nicht notwendig für mesa (zumindest kann ich das aus Erfahrung für die Evergreen, HD5000 Serie sagen),

die älteren Karten könnten das evtl. als Fallback für das Rendering oder andere Zwecke benötigen

jedenfalls gutes Gelingen !

----------

